# ID CHECK



## TIGER9 (Feb 4, 2003)

this is my bro-in-law's fish, believe its a spilo. but not for sure. its 5nhalf inches, sorry the pics are crap........


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

pics aint showing


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

Looks like a spilo cf.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Datman said:


> Looks like a spilo cf.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

is it just me ? i cant see the pics.. only nice red x's.


----------



## robrudy50 (Oct 1, 2003)

where are the pics


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

This should be in the ID foroum, a board moderator should be moving it shortly.

Oburi


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

For those of you who cant see the pics you can also right click on the red x and check out the images properties. Once you do that you can find a direct url to the image itself and then just copy and paste.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

yes a spilo CF


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

looks like a spilo cf to me. very nice by the way.

Joe


----------



## TIGER9 (Feb 4, 2003)

thanx for the replies, sorry always forget about the id forum. those pics were working earlier. no matter where i host my pics they always do that, better off just linking them. once again BIG THANKS for the id


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Webshots is a bad host. They don't allow remote linking.









Pictures are too blurry to make a positive ID. Need a better shot of the fins. Even the body shape is difficult to see.

Moved to piranha species ID


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

way too hard to tell from those pics ...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Unifentified serrasalmus, common name spilo cf


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I cleaned the image some. Too difficult to say (for me) with any certainty what it is based on your photograph. But has a similarity to a Pygocentrus.


----------



## TIGER9 (Feb 4, 2003)

i can guarantee its not of the pygo. genre. i really do believe its a spilo of some sort. i dont have any better pics, thanks for the replies


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

Spilo CF sold in stores as red cheek piranha


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

It is hard to tell. Looks somewhat like a Pygo, but I would have to also say Spilo CF.


----------

